# canyon creek abelia



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

Most years there seems to be very little nectar flow around here by late August, but I was at a friends house and he had glossy abelia blooming still. It had a lot of bumble bees on it, but no honey bees. He says he almost never sees any honey bees in his yard, I believe I read they do like it. My local nursery does not carry glossy, but they had canyon creek abelia. After seeing a bumble bee working one, I bought several. Just wondering if anyone has these and if the bees like them.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Canyon Creek Abelia and Glossy Abelia are one in the same as species goes. Canyon Creek is a selected cultivar that grows more compact with bronze new growth. As nomenclature goes it would be -Abelia x grandiflora 'Canyon Creek'- vs -Abelia x grandiflora sp.-

Over the years I have seen lots of polinators on Abelia's, but fewer honeybees, yet they will try it when a nectar flow is poor. It a great plant to have in the garden if one is into attracting insects.


----------



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

Walliebee said:


> Canyon Creek Abelia and Glossy Abelia are one in the same as species goes. Canyon Creek is a selected cultivar that grows more compact with bronze new growth. As nomenclature goes it would be -Abelia x grandiflora 'Canyon Creek'- vs -Abelia x grandiflora sp.-
> 
> Over the years I have seen lots of polinators on Abelia's, but fewer honeybees, yet they will try it when a nectar flow is poor. It a great plant to have in the garden if one is into attracting insects.


Thank you very much.


----------

